# Forum Home Renovation Pest Control  Found this bug in my pantry!

## brettule

My house (inner north Melbourne) is only a couple of years old and I noticed what looked like some termite dust in some cork placemats today. I decided to start digging through my pantry and I've found quite a lot of these little bast@rds. What are they?   Imgur: rnet Imgur: ges on the Internet Imgur: Thet

----------


## SilentButDeadly

They aren't termites. And they aren't caterpillars. They look like beetle larvae to me.

----------


## Moondog55

Possibly flour beetle larvae

----------

